# Cheap Spiderling Enclosures



## do0zer (Aug 3, 2013)

I found these spice jars at Ikea $3.99 for 4 of them

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40064702/




I added a vent using a 1 inch spade and this at the top

You can optimize the enclosure for a terrestrial or arboreal specimen by just orienting it on the desired side.    

I found a cheap source for vents too.

http://www.roundvents.com/1-round-mill-aluminum-open-screen-vent-tab-style-RST-100-1.htm




I'm gonna try it out with a few slings, and I'll let you know how it works out

If it does, I found a pretty good way to get some good looking sling enclosures.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 10, 2013)

I just use old deli meat containers and knee-highs..  They actually work very well.  If the container has a wide enough mouth, I dont even need a rubber band.


  But these glass jars look pretty good, though.


----------



## GSA8 (Aug 14, 2013)

I buy the 24 or 32 oz. vented deli cups from LLL Reptile (fruit fly culture type cups), they are less than $0.50 each.


----------

